# Sedimentfall Bodenablauf mit Regen Rinne bauen



## Koiteich2013 (14. März 2014)

Hallo 

ich möchte gerne einen Bodenablauf, wie bei NG mit der Sedimentfalle bauen. Da mir aber die Sedimentfalle zu teuer ist, würde ich gerne dieses Rinnensystem verwenden. 
http://www.aco-selbstbau.de/produkte/entwaesserungsrinnen/aco-selfr-hexaline/
Ich möchte in der Mitte des Teiches über die gesamte Länge diese Rinnensystem installieren und am Ende  mittels Foliendurchfühtung direkt in einen Filterteich einspeisen. In der Bodenrinne möchte ich über die gesamte 10m länge ein Kupferrohr zur Spülung einbauen. Diese Rohr hat alle 30 cm eine 2mm Bohrung durch die das Spülwasser austreten soll. Reicht es aus wenn ich nur am Ende mit einem 65 mm PVC Rohr in den Filterteich absauge ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. März 2014)

Im Teichwasser hat nur Edelstahl der passenden Legierung etwas zu suchen. Man kann/soll auch kein Regenwasser bei Kupferdachrinnen in den Teich leiten.
Kupferverbindungen sind Pflanzengifte und werde im Poolbereich zum Abtöten der Algen eingesetzt. Killt ev. auch andere Pflanzen.

Koiteich????
Diese Rinnen machen keinen Sinn. zu lang. kein ausreichender Sog, um den Dreck aus der ganzen Rinne rausspülen.
Da hilft auch verm. kein "Spülrohr".
Auf den Sieben über der Rinne bleibt der Grobdreck gammelnd liegen.

BA, Skimmer in 110KG per Schwerkraft in einen Filterkeller.
Dort Schwerkraftgrobfilter Deiner Wahl.
Luftheber, Helixbütte und dann von mir aus zum Teil durch den Pflanzenfilter.

Von NG- filterabfolge für Koiteich haben Dir ja schon andere in Deinem Thread abgeraten:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-koi-und-schwimmteich.39966/#post-438804

Dein Teich ist schon fertig??
Du hast mit 100m³ so die Dimensionen von meiner Pfütze.
Bin mitten im Bau auf die "Koiteichfilterabfolge" umgeschwenkt.
Funktioniert mit 4 BA, 2 Skimmer bei einer Pumpleistung (noch normale Motor-Teichpumpe) von Brutto 35m³/h- Netto hoffentlich 30m³/h.
Dabei lass ich immer 2 BA und 2 Skimmer offen.

Dieses Jahr werde ich noch den 2. Keller für den Luftheber 2m tief "anbauen", weil der erste nur 114cm tief ist.
Für die Zukunft, falls ich mal auf EBF wechseln werde in 10 Jahren.

Beeile Dich mit dem Lesen. Sind noch unter 100 Seiten.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin


----------

